# Halloween Youtube Channel! Videos all year!



## Rigormortor

Thanks I will check it out


----------



## Halloween Happy

Rigormortor said:


> Thanks I will check it out


Thank you so much I appreciate it!!


----------



## Kenneth

LOVE IT! Liked and subscribed!


----------



## Halloween Happy

I appreciate that so much! Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## halloween71

Its shelia a new subscriber since yesterday and instagram to.I love youe channel.


----------



## Halloween Happy

halloween71 said:


> Its shelia a new subscriber since yesterday and instagram to.I love youe channel.


Hi Shelia! My name is Sam it's great to meet you! What is your name on Instagram and Youtube?! Thank you so much for taking the time to check Halloween Happy out! I appreciate it!


----------



## halloween71

shelia kirkon you tube and tequila_shelia on instagram.


----------



## Halloween Happy

halloween71 said:


> shelia kirkon you tube and tequila_shelia on instagram.


Awesome! I Thought so but wanted to be sure!


----------



## hallowmas

Looking forward to more hallowe'en videos, I subscribed to your you tube and follow on face book and instagram
Are you going to keen halloween in September in Phoenix az


----------



## Halloween Happy

hallowmas said:


> Looking forward to more hallowe'en videos, I subscribed to your you tube and follow on face book and instagram
> Are you going to keen halloween in September in Phoenix az


Hi! Thank you!! It's been on my brain!!!! There is a hauntfest in Tx in aug but I would really like to do both!!! What about you?!


----------



## Halloween Happy

*I make Halloween videos for my halloween youtube channel *

Hi guys!! I never know w here to share these at! Any who, my name is Sam and I have a Halloween Youtube channel!! I recently just hit 1,000 subscribers on my channel and made a video with my little skeleton friend! 
https://youtu.be/E_4U5SBhyLU


I also vlog, when I'm looking for anything Halloween and here was my latest one! 
https://youtu.be/FIesQd21cpE

Hope you have a spooky day!!!! AHHH!! I can't believe soon Halloween will be here!!!!


----------



## hallowmas

Your videos are awesome
Hopefully we can meet up at keenhalloween


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican

Looked at your MHC haul real quick (I'm at work), and your vids look pretty cool. I love finding channels that are all about Hallowern, all the time! I will be watching more


----------



## hallowmas

My husband and I look forward to halloween happy videos each week


----------

